# Pit Whittlin's



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm weird and I like to do weird things. Here's some of it.
































This pit I carved for my friend John. He is currently deployed in Afganistan.
























View attachment 24871














Thanks for lookin'.


----------



## Natty Fork (Jul 18, 2012)

Very cool!

I recently saw some pics of peach pit carvings when I was researching carving knives. Do you put a finish on them? or use shoe polish to emphasis the highlights?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Nope, just rubbed 'em in my hands. There's really no grain, so I don't know how deeply the oil would penetrate. I'll give it a go and let you know. I just got a Wittlin' Jack today , so I'm about to start a new pit. You never know whats in there 'til you really scrutinize every nook, cranny and wrinkle. It's great meditation. Your heartbeat influences your cut. It's almost surreal.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

That's a cool pass time you got there, cap.

Good work

LGD


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Actually, LGD, I started two years ago after I found a peach pit on the beach that looked like a man's face. I carved it out and gave it away. 
It's been downhill ever since. I figured someone here might find it amusing. It's silly when you think about it.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

very cool !


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I think I may have to give this a go! -- Tex


----------



## Shazam (Jul 2, 2012)

The face reminded me of the closing credits of star trek


----------



## Natty Fork (Jul 18, 2012)

This is the page I ran across while researching carving knives

http://stoneplus.cst.cmich.edu/peachpits/index.htm


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a nice pastime Capt. No sillier that anything I do with my knives. But better.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Do it, Tex! It's more calming to me than fishing.

Natty, I saw that page two years ago when I found my first pit on the beach. It helped me.

Thanks DH and the rest of you fellas, It's a lot of fun. Heck, I don't know if it's fun, but I do it anyway. Does that make it fun?


----------

